# Noob



## Comicman1980 (Aug 4, 2021)

Hello all. Im new to the forum, engaged and getting married in 2 months. I have LOTS of questions, concerns and such. I found this website trying to have a place to talk to other men who are married and have been married.


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Welcome to TAM -- hope you find what you need here!


----------



## RebuildingMe (Aug 18, 2019)

Two months until your funeral. Have you taken away anything from your last thread? What’s changed? You still plan on being a sperm donor for your STBM (soon to be mistake)?


----------

